# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Algas Algas e mais Algas

## Marcos Martins

Olá a todos
A minha aventura nos salgados ainda agora começou, por isso a experiencia não é muita, tenho o aquario a funcionar desde dezembro de 2008, passado um mês as algas chegaram e por cá ficaram...
De todos os testes que tenho, o unico valor que me preocupavam era o Kh, que, com a adiçao de calcio já baixou (estava nos 180Mg/l) está nos 140 Mg/l, o estranho é que, pelo que li, o Kh baixo é que origina o aparecimento de algas.. Nitritos, nitratos e amonia estão a zero, nem vestigios deles... fosfatos ainda não comprei o teste, ando a procura de um da salifert.. o Ph está a 8.2 e a salinidade a 1.022, tenho tambem um ozonisador 2 horas por dia...
Tenho feito mudas com agua de osmose e sal da red sea coral pro.
Desde sempre que este aquario levou com agua de osmose salinada..
 Tenho 8x T5 de 54w mas só estão 4 ligadas, 2 azuis 12 horas e 2 brancas 6 horas..
 Os vivos estão aparentemente bem, tenho uma data de eremitas, uns camarões da costa, um lysmata, duas estrelas, um goby, uma anemona e dois palhaços.
No estado em que está o aquario será solução escovar as rochas?
Compro uma U.V.?
Já não sei muito que fazer..
Deixo aqui umas fotos para verem a desgraça em que está o bixo...

Um abraço a todos.

----------


## António Vitor

depois de aparecerm é complicado de as tirar, tipo ganham raizes...

 mais algas mais esporos mais algas etc...

há que ter calma, e encontnrar soluções elas sem nutrients não crescem...

de inicio sem muita coisa benéfica os nutrientes explodem tipo amónia nitritos etc....que por sua vez mata muitia coisa criando um ciclo vicioso de nutrientes depois deste empurrão são elas próprias a tirar os tais nutrientes....

ou seja tens tudo zero porque as algas crescem... entrastes num ciclo...tens isso a zero porque tens algas, mas pode enganar e teres efectivamente carradas de nuturientes...se elas existem não está...

tenta fazer mais mudas com água de osmose com sal sintético ou com água do oceano...e ir retirando á mão as algas, com escova...e ir esperando...com calma.

tenho ouvido mas não tneho experiência que filtros dee uv agora ajudam...mas nunca usei destes atenção.

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá Marcos,

Se procurares os meus posts verás que sou um especialista em algários  :yb624: 

Falo por experiência própria.

Assim eu aconselharia 3 passos:

1) arranja macroalgas tipo a caulerpa e coloca num local do aqua que não te incomode visualmente (retira alimento às outras algas).

2) Em água salgada a uma temperatura aproximada escova todas as rochas que possas (cuidado com os vivos durante o processo).

3) Arranja uma equipa de limpeza "à séria" exagerada, se é que isso existe. Ermitas, nassários e cerites 20-30 de cada. Existem vários tópicos sobre como os apanhar na nossa costa (eu sou um zero nisso  :Coradoeolhos: ).

Finalmente muita paciência e algum trabalho para quando tiveres um tempinho ir esfregando as rochas com uma escova de dentes para não permitir o novo crescimento.

Bom trabalho e vai colocando fotos para depois ires vendo a evolução. 

Abraços,

Raul

----------


## Marcos Martins

Olá
De facto ja procurei no forum topicos de onde encontrar esses bichinhos no nosso oceano mas na zona norte, Viana, Povoa ou Esposende não sei onde os encontrar e comprar sai caro :Whistle: 
Vou fazer uma muda amanha e vou tentar escovar as rochas.. vou tambem tentar medir os fosfatos a ver como andam.. elas teem de ter comida é só descobrir de onde vem...

Raul, já vi alguns topicos teus já quando procurava por soluções para o meu, heheh
Antonio Vitor, mais uma vez obrigado pela ajuda, tem sido preciosa.

Já agora, pessoal da zona norte, onde andam as equipas de limpeza no nosso mar?
O mar está limpinho, querou roubar alguns cá para casa, hehe
Um abraço

----------


## David A. Pereira

Boas,

Já ouvi ou li um relato de alguém do interior que comprou burriés no continente (ou outro hiper) e fizeram bom trabalho (aqueles que lá ficaram).

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> 


Boas,

Também tenho esse tipo de algas no meu nano, desde que desapareceram os burriés, turbo e ouriço. No meu caso as soluções são mais restritas e provavelmente quando voltar a arranjar alguns burriés e ouriço eles tomem conta do recado. Os eremitas acho que não apreciam essas algas verdes filamentosas, pelo menos os meus ainda não atacaram.

No caso desse aquário (quem me dera ter essa litragem), penso que uma solução simples será arranjar um peixe herbívoro, tipo os cirurgiões Zebrassoma.

O aqua tem cerca de três meses? Se os parâmetros já estiverem estabilizados, nomeadamente amónia e nitritos a zero, e nitratos < 10 mg/l, acho que é na boa colocar mais peixes.  :SbOk:

----------


## Miguel Alonso

Boas

Desde alguns tempos tambem tenho tido esse problema de algas verdes filamentosas, essa dos peixes erbiveros é treta eles comem apenas os rebentos não as algas grandes, vai escovando com uma escova de dentes e coloca um algodão na sump ou com um filtro exterior, e vai mudando de dois em dois dias, tambem comprei uma uv mas tambem não faz milagres.

----------


## Jose Faria

Boas,
Eu colocaria o aquário ás escuras, durante uma semana ou mais, dependendo da sua resiliência.... medida drástica mas resulta.
Tens apenas que efectuar várias tpas, tipo de dois em dois dias, cerca de 20 a 30% do volume do aqua, para remover os nutrientes em excesso, para evitar outro boom de algas, quando ligares a iluminação.

----------


## Miguel Alonso

boas

Jose, 2 semanas ás escuras provavelmente os vivos devem  ter problemas.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas,
burriés no continente?? vivos? nunca vi, mas tambem não procurei! :SbOk2: 
eu tenho tudo a zeros, mas tenho medo que seja por causa das algas, como disse o Antonio Vitor..
A uv está em stand by.. não compro para já..
Eu pensei em desligar as luzes, mas como vou ter de mudar o aquario de sitio e vou mudar a sump tambem, uma com refugio e mais litragem, vou mudar os vivos para a nova sump enquanto faço a operação de limpeza no principal...
Parece-me a melhor solução..
Vamos lá ver..

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Marcos.

Também tinham algumas algas dessas no meu aquário, sobretudo no vidro traseiro.

Então, decidi dar-lhe luta sem tréguas:

1.º Comecei a adicionar água de osmose inversa;
2.º TPAs com a mesma frequências, uma vez por semana, mas mais litragem. Passei de 50 para 60 litros;
3.º Aumentei a oxigenação da água dirigindo o fluxo das bombas para a superfície. As tuas estão apontadas para baixo ou para o meio;
4.º Comecei a "varrer", periodicamente, a rocha e os corais com uma bomba para levantar os detritos depositados, pois parece-me que essas algas crescem onde há muito que "comer" (matéria orgânica acumulada);
5.º Com uma escova dos dentes, comecei a retirar detritos do vidro e as algas que lá cresciam.
6.º Aumentei a circulação. A tua parece-me francamente insuficiente.

Pelas fotos, e se não tens RV no SUMP, deduzo que tens pouca RV para um aquário esse tamanho e isso pode ter influência, pois não há bactérias suficientes para depurar a água e o excesso de nutrientes fazer proliferar essas algas.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Viva José, 
o aquario não é tão grande quanto isso, tem 120x55x50, tem pouca rocha, (25kg viva e 5kg morta) estou a ver se compro mais, mas não queria comprar rocha acabada de chegar...
a bomba de retorno é da eheim, não sei ao certo quanto debita mas é muito, as outras são da boyu e da sun sun acho eu, ambas bastante fortes, parece chegar, podem é estar mal direcionadas.. isso já nao sei.. mas a corrente é tanta que os palhacitos as vezes até andam de lado.. lol
Hoje reparei nuns casulos com cerca de meio centimetro, parecem de algodão, tem monte deles na sump e até dentro do escumador tinha, vou ver se consigo tirar foto e ponho aqui...

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Marco.

O teu aquário já tem um dimensões consideráveis. No meu, com 100x40x50, tenho neste momento 2 Seio Wave Marea de 3200 litros e uma Boyu de 5000 litros. Total 11400 litros e mesmo assim aparecem-me dessas algas, como te disse, nos locais onde os detritos se acumulam mais, devido, clarom está, a zonas com menos circulação.

Tenho aqui em Viana um amigo, membro deste Fórum, que se debate com o mesmo problema e num aquário sensivelmente igual ao teu. Tem duas Sun Sun de 5000 litros e aconselhei-o a meter mais duas para ver se acaba com as algas.

Quanto ao casulos, não te preocupes, pois são seres inofensivos e até benéficos para o sistemas, uma vez que são filtrantes.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas,
Só agora reparei que é de viana, eu tenho ai uma loja, estou em viana 3 dias por semana, moro em Barcelos..
Já agora onde será o melhor sitio ara apanhar umas equipas de limpeza? andei pela praia norte e por carreço mas é só camarões :HaEbouriffe: 
Pois, se calhar vou comprar mais uma bomba, mas eu não gosto mesmo nada de as ver no aquario.. a ver se as escondo com poliuretano, que tambem não gosto muito...
Aquela camada de poliuretano que tenho a tapar os tubos tambem vai sair... aquilo foi estupidez minha no inicio...
O casulo não faz mal? mas são tão feios.. heheh
Andei agora mesmo a tirar foto, cá está o animal
Abraço

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Marcos.

Nassários em Carreço (casinhas do Lumiar, viras no restaurante pardal). Junto às rochas, onde a areia é mais escura, vasta esmagar duas ou três lapas, colocas nesse local, esperas alguns momentos e os nassários começam logo a sair.

A espuma de poliuretano não faz mal. Há muitos layouts construídos assim.

----------


## Paulo Coelho

eu tive um problema com essas algas porque eu reponho agua doce de um poço que tenho na minha terra e como de verão a agua do poço é menos movimentada  com o sol  começa a ficar com as algas verdes e eu como meto dessa agua começa a aparecer na rocha viva então como tenho um furo de verão utilizo essa agua e num instante desapareceram , claro que quando utilizo  no inverno a agua do poço e começa a estar calor aparecem outra vez . a agua de osmose já utilisei e não notei grandes vantagens ( tinha algas gelatinosas e não foi com esta agua que resolvi ), andei um tempo a mudar todos os dias 5 lt de agua do mar e notei o ligeiro desaparecimento da alga coralina e em termos de melhorias no sistema tambem não notei grandes vantagens apesar de depois deste tempo ter começado a fazer mudas mais espassadas ter havido um acrescimo de alga coralina . acrescimo utilisar carvão 
a minha esperiencia espero ajudar (pelo menos confundir)

----------


## Paulo Pacheco

:Olá: 
Boas!
Pelo que percebi, esse aquario tem apenas 4 a 5 meses de actividade.
Bom, isso é normal que suceda, essas algas crescem sobretudo quando se introduz água sem ser de osmose inversa quando acrescentas.
Mas o principal meu Caro, é que o teu sistema ainda não está estabilizado, eu cheguei à conclusão que quanto mais se mexe.....pior!!!
Cuidado com a água que usas, de preferencia fazer mudas com água do Mar, num local bastante afastado da foz dos rios e loge de aglomerados populacionais!
Acrescenta com água doce de osmose, vais ver que o TEMPO será o teu maior aliado, elas vão embora lentamente.
Quanto aos vivos, foi cedo demais, começarias por uns turbos e um hexcénio ou uma salária, agora palhaços e estrelas do Mar, etc, estão a sofrer a factura do Ciclo do aquario até estabilizar. Mas enfim, nem tudo o que aqui se diz é Lei, eu proprio constatei isso! :Coradoeolhos: 
Dá tempo ao Tempo!!! Nada de raspar rocha, antes das mudas de água (cada 7 dias agora nesta faze, depois n é necessário antes dos 15 e qd estabilizado 30 dias) retiras manualmente as alguitas e limpas os vidros, só depois disso fazes a muda. Tenta encontrar uns hermitas de pata verde, são bons amiguitos nessa tarefa, tal como uma salária (mas até aqui é falivel, podes ter uma q não goste de comer essas alguitas).
Quanto aos nassários, de momento não são muito uteis, mas se fores às rochas, em locais de areia entre elas, esmaga uns mexilhões e atira-os para dentro dessas possas e aguarda que elas apareçam!
Um Abraço!

----------


## António Vitor

As palavras do Paulo são sábias...a mim ele convenceu-me...

talvez não seja boa ideia andar a tirar a rocha e raspar como tinha eu dito...

retirar as algas manualmente com as mãos molhadas... rocha fora de água e muita coisa morre...digo eu...

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas,
eu desde do inicio que só uso agua de osmose inversa, nunca fiz mudas com agua do mar, não tenho paciência para a pesca da agua, heheh, será que faz muita diferença as tpas com agua do mar? muita gente prefere, mas também há quem defenda a agua salinada (agua de osmose inversa com sal red sea coral pro).
Paulo vejo que é de caminha, qual será o melhor sitio para ir buscar agua por esses lados, ou para perto de viana.. até era melhor..
Grande abraço

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> (...) qual será o melhor sitio para ir buscar agua por esses lados, ou para perto de viana.. até era melhor..
> Grande abraço


Boas, Marcos.

O pessoal desta zona apanha água em Carreço, na praia que te indiquei para apanhares os nassários.

Quanto ao que o Paulo diz, é a experiência dele, mas na minha experiência em reef nunca passei por uma situação dessas.
Tenho algumas algas desse tipo, controladas e a desaparecer, e o meu aquário tem três anos.
Quando o meu aquário estava a maturar tinha muitas algas diatomáceas (algas castanhas) e não tinha nenhuma dessas verdes filamentosas.
Há outros factos que contribuem para o seu aparecimento que não somente o idade do aquário e o seu grau de maturação do aquário.
A meu ver e pelo combate que tenho feito e pelas conclusões a que tenho chegado, essas algas aparecem onde há mais detritos acumulados e isso deve-se, essencialmente, à fraca ou mal direccionada circulação.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas,
Quando comprei o material não percebia nada de salgados, comprei o que o logista me disse para comprar (erro meu).
Então lembrei-me que o problema das algas poderia vir das lampadas..
tenho 8 t5,
LIGADAS:
2xPHILIPS TL5 HO 54W BLUE
2xOSRAM FQ 54W/880HO SKYWHITE
DESLIGADAS:
2xOSRAM FQ 54W/865HO CONSTANT
2xShinMao T5/54W DAYLIGHT/10000K

Não me parece muito bem pois não?!
Que lampadas devo comprar?
Estou a pensar por 2 HQI de 150W, será boa ideia?
Abraço

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Olá Marcos. Eu estou em Benguela e já não vinha aqui há muito tempo. Tenho o mesmo problema que tu mas no meu caso também porque abandonei o aquário ai em Portugal e está uma desgraça. Por outro lado já tinha esse problema e no meu caso depois de muitas mudas lavagens de rocha, menos luz, etc. analisei e cheguei à triste conclusão que o culpado era o escumador que não estava a tirar o que devia (nutrientes). claro entretanto vim embora e lá ficou a desgraça. 
O teu escumador faz bem o  seu trabalho?

----------


## António Vitor

O escumador é o coração do sistema, o problema é que inverter a situação só com muita mão molhada...

com herbivoros os nutrientes no sistema mantêm-se (embora sejam benéficos, como nem todas algas são boas para todos os herbivoros, convém termos uma boa diversidade nos herbivoros), terá de existir uma forma de exportar os nutrientes acumulados....

eu uso muito a mão....retiro as algas manualmente e chaetomorpha. não não tiro as pedras, tiro mesmo as algas manualmente dentro do aquário.

As coisas estão a progredir bem desde que limpei a tubagem do retorno e construí o meu escumador, mas depois de casa arrombada as coisas tornam-se mesmo mais dificeis ...mas não é impossivel.

----------


## Marcos Martins

O escumador tira bastante lixo, agora não sei se será o suficiente...
Mas quanto as lampadas, estou bem servido?
Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

não creio que o teu problema seja as lâmpadas...

tens várias e isso bem misturado dá um óptimo espectro, a tender pró azul...

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Eu tive o meu assim durante 4 ou 5 meses e tentei tudo. Nada resultou excepto:

1. remover toda a rocha e vivos para baldes de 80 litros.
2. TPA de 90%
3. Recolocar toda a rocha depois de escovada para não voltar a meter a alga.

NUNCA MAIS tive nitratos detectaveis nem a mais pequena ponta de alga, e já lá vão 2 anos.

Ja ouvi pelo menos mais 2 experiencias de pessoal que também so consegui acabar com a alga de vez fazendo uma TPA assim, e a Sera aconselha TPAs de 100% após o ciclo inicial.

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

Marcos Lamento dizer-te mas concordo 100% com o Paulo Pacheco.
Acho que te precipitaste no ciclo ainda não efectuado do teu sistema, além de ser muito recente, podes pesquisar por tópicos semelhantes aqui no forum (Incluindo o meu caso) em que foi preciso 1 TPA de 90% para a "coisa" ir ao sitio.

Quanto á questão de teres "paciencia" para a água do mar tens sempre a hipotese de fazeres tu com água de osmose e adicionas o sal (no meu entender não é a melhor solução).

Desejo-te sorte para o futuro do teu aquario.

----------


## António Vitor

As coisas básicamente têm de estar estar estáveis....e lógicamente será que num aquário novo existe estabilidade?

claro que não...
mas não é só em aquários novos...

Se começarmos a ter mais corais e estes crescerem, deixa de existir estabilidade... se introduzirmos mais alimento, mais peixes etc...

com estabilidade quero eu dizer, que não há acumulação de nutrientes, que não existe picos de amónia nitritos e claro nitratos fosfatos etc...

daí dizer que o escumador é a peça mais importante, se ele retirar rápidamente o lixo na água, estas oscilações que são até normais não provocam tanto dano...

Mas o escumador só não conta... o cristiano ronaldo não ganha jogos só porque joga... a equipa toda conta...

A forma como entra a água pela escumador e respectiva saida, se possivel evitar que esta água de saida seja retratada pelo escumador novamente, ou seja com a saida apontada para a saida da "divisão de tratamento", repara eu tenho 3 divisões na sump e uma é do escumador...chamo-lhe divisão de tratamento, o meu tem o exit mesmo na saida da tal divisão...diria que isto aumenta a performance do escumador em 100%...talvez mais porque o débito de entrada de água na sump é menor que o débito da saida do escumador.

Teres boa circulação, não existir pontos mortos, os animais saudáveis, também interessa, see morre algo, é um pico de nutrientes, fazeres mudas de água ajuda sempre...

continuando...mesmo que depois corrijas tudo, e tenhas bons herbivoros, esses nutrientes ficam no sistema...
sob a forma de algas e fezes de algas...novamente algas...
o escumador pode aliviar isto, mas boas tpa's e tirar as algas com a mão como anteriormente disse é melhor ainda...

ter também concorrência tipo algae scrubber (ver no youtube), chaetomorpha, etc....são outras grandes ideias

As coralinas ganhando posição defendem-se das outras algas, ter bons niveis de cálcio e magnésio e kh também ajuda, elas demoram a aparecer e aquelas que gostam mais de luz geralmente deemoram mais teempo a colonizar....portanto isto só com muitos meses e longos de paciência...

não desistas só porque tens algas...
ainda me lembro do tempo dos plantados, a malta apagava as luzes e eu dizia...

então o unico remédio para matar algas é matar as plantas?

deixem as luzes ligadas, dizia eu...e funcionava não era imediato mas como tudo o resto bem, as algas depois não conseguiam competir (aqui não recomendo isto, porque uns dias intermetentes de escuridão são tipicos nos reefs)

No resto é semelhante... os corais e as algas em simbiose e a coralina são os concorrentes (antes tinhamos as plantas), só aqui estes estão adaptados a concorrer em ambientes com niveis de nutrientes BAIXOS, e portanto se tiveres alguma coisa elevada ....será terrivelmente mau...

O comportamento do pessoal, que a meu ver é errado é se algo corre mal, nunca se culpa a si próprio...

Pode tudo estar bem, a nivel de equipamento, mas se a pessoa tem o hábito de ir introduzindo muita comida, de não fazer tpa's de nem sequer afinar o escucmador convinientemente, de não manter uma salainidade correcta e estável (como mortes associadas, de microfauna)...tudo....pode acontecer...

outra coisa é de introduzir coisas, poorque o ppl acha sempre que falta algo...
adicionar o produto xpto que resolve isso...não existem receitas...milagrosas não existem...

outra é a tentativa de ter substâncias como o nitrato a 0...
nos plantados  isso era Terrivelmente maléfico e aqui parece que deveria ser considerado ainda pior.

então não é o fosfatos que enibe a calcificação dos corais e coralina?
Se o elemento que inibir o crescimento for os nitratos, parece-me que será terrivel, pode levar a aumento da concentração de fosfatos ao longo do tempo...

ha e tal não tenho algas, os corais não crescem....depois pode explodir...e chamam de coisas como aquários idosos...eu não acredito no sindrome do aquário veelho...
 :Big Grin: 
nestes casos até as cianobactérias são benéficas, vão aumentar os niveis de nitrogénio (elas são capazes de fixarem o azoto atmosférico), e retirar algum deste fosfato...

nas luzes, sempre o disse...

O espectro fotossintético é quase todo o da luz visivel, retirando parte do verde, mas nos corais nem sei se não será mesmo todo o espectro.... ou seja qunato mais misturares as lâmpadas melhor, usares diferentes lampadas, mais te vais aproximar do sol como referência..que é a melhor fonte de luz...pelo que me dissestes tens um bom sistema de iluminação, não sei se chega se não não fiz contas para a potência eléctrica, mas em termos de qualidade está aprovado...

Bom, este meu reply tem o tamanho tipico dos tais teestamentos que fazia nos plantados...
 :Big Grin: 

O grande problema era (nos plantados) como aqui algas...não lutem contra elas, lutem com elas...
não sei se me faço entender... (o inimigo não são as algas....são os nutrientes)

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

Reduz o tempo de luz diário
Reforça a equipa de Limpeza

Posso-te dizer que não faço Mudas de agua á mais de 6 meses
e vai agua directa da torneira para a sump e a unica coisa que 
tenho no aquario é alga coralina.

Muito cuidado com as mudas de agua em excesso.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas, muito obrigado a todos pelas as respostas!
Como já deu para perceber, neste hobbie nada são certezas, cada um tem a sua experiência pessoal, e o que para alguns resulta para outros pode não resultar, e vice versa. Eu agora deparei-me com outro "problema", mudar o aquário de sitio, tem de fazer uma viagem de 10 metros, e vai para outro móvel... já tomei uma decisão quanto aos vivos, vou procurar um hotel para eles ficarem uns tempos, quanto as algas... ESTOU CONFUSO! :yb624: 
Estou tentado a pegar na escova, como não vai ter vivos não me parece má ideia, e posso escovar sempre dentro de agua, a escova dentro de agua fará o mesmo trabalho que a mão, só que mais a fundo.. ao menos demoram mais tempo a crescer.. hehe
Estou tentado em mudar a minha sump.. quem a fez não era muito esperto, tenho o tubo que vem do aquario, o que entra no escumador e o que sai do escumador tudo no mesmo compartimento! mal tem espaço para tudo
e aproveito e faço um refugio e espaço para dois escumadores, já que também estou tentado a investir em mais um..
Por acaso sou do género de desistir facilmente das coisas, mas do sal não me dá para desistir!! hehe
Os doces sempre tive desde pequenito, e fui montando e desmontando ao longo dos tempos...
Este é para ficar :SbSourire2: 
Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

se escovares dentro de água elas vão andar na água...nao retiras assim os nutrientes...
para além dee libertar milhões de algas filhas...esporos?

também tenho o tubo da saida do escumador no mesmo compartimento, mas onde sai a água em baixo no escumador  é onde vai a água para o outro compartimento, é só apontar para lá...
 :Big Grin: 
O meu escumador como é diy, foi....concebido a pensar nisto e noutras coisas...

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas Marcos.
As algas fazem parte do ecossitema, como tudo o resto. Existem nos nossos aquários por três razões.
1ª Nutrientes. Não quer dizer que seja em excesso, porque se tens pouca vida no aquário que absorva nutrientes (corais, esponjas, ou seja tudo aquilo que retire alimento da agua para sobreviver), o pouco que tenhas vai para elas, que pode ser o suficiente para elas sobreviverem. Agora nesta altura do campeonato, aposta num carvão activado de boa qualidade (cuidado não abusar na quantidade) e num removedor de fosfatos (rowaphos), em dois saquinhos de rede dentro da sump.
2ª Cocorrencia. Um pouco de caulerpa ou chaetomopha na sump, vai ajudar na absorção de nutrientes.
3ª Herbivoros. Neste momento precisas deles mais do que nunca. Turbos são bons porque as comem por completo ao passo que os heremitas (tambem necessários) deixam sempre uma raiz. Não te aconcelho a meteres os burries da nossa costa, pois morrem com facilidade e tornam-se num foco de poluição. Um Zebrasoma e uma Salária para começar.
Por isso é que se escovares a rocha, não vai resolver, elas vão continuar a aparecer, outra vez, outra vez e outra vez.
Controla a comida dos peixes, TPAs normais, sobe a densidade lentamente para 1024, e paciencia isso ainda é um "bébé" e ainda não aprendeu a andar.
É claro que tudo isto é um investimento e não é fácil, mas equipa de limpeza e carvão activado devem ser prioridade.
Um abraço

----------


## Paulo Pacheco

> Boas,
> eu desde do inicio que só uso agua de osmose inversa, nunca fiz mudas com agua do mar, não tenho paciência para a pesca da agua, heheh, será que faz muita diferença as tpas com agua do mar? muita gente prefere, mas também há quem defenda a agua salinada (agua de osmose inversa com sal red sea coral pro).
> Paulo vejo que é de caminha, qual será o melhor sitio para ir buscar agua por esses lados, ou para perto de viana.. até era melhor..
> Grande abraço


Olá Marco!

Bem, de facto e sobretudo no Inverno, é bastante aborrecido colher a água no Mar. Mas é um facto tambem, que mais para a frente, isso será um descanso, apos a estabilização do meio, n terás de ir com tanta frequencia busca-la, podes bem passar os 3 meses de Inverno sem mudas, (eu tenho um de 95 lts e faço isso), apenas acrescentos e um complemento dos elementos traço da água do Mar, há um da Tropic muito bom, Biocalcio.
Qt ao local de captura, há uns bons aqui em cima, Carreço, Afife e entre Âncora e Moledo (o meu predilecto). Deves evitar locais de muita afluencia em termos de pessoas (veraneantes), longe da foz de qq rio, de preferencia sempre a Norte da foz e tens tb de ter cuidado com o aspecto da água no dia em q lá vais, com mt espuma, nunca!!! Se tiver mt materia em suspensão, desde q sejam algas e n seja em excesso, podes colher, deixas dp assentar no fundo dos recipientes e terás o cuidado de não aspirar qd fizeres a tranfega!
Se te puder ser mais util, apita! :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro T Gomes

Caro Marco

Pela foto, penso que é o feliz proprietário de uma esponja do género Sycon. São inofensivas, ajudam a limpar a porcaria que anda na água (são filtradoras) e não são propriamente fáceis de obter. O meu conselho: cuide-as bem  :Smile: 

Quanto às recolhas de "limpadores" nas nossas costas, algum cuidado. As consequências das recolhas não controladas nas praias (e há tendência para ir toda a gente para uma mesma praia) podem ser graves para as comunidades marinhas. Se todos formos recolher Nassarius à mesma praia, lá se vai a população local  :Frown:  Chamo a atenção para o facto de, em Rede Natura (como é o caso de Viana do Castelo), ser proibida essa actividade.

Qto às algas, sem dúvida que tem excesso de nutrientes na água. O que deve estar a acontecer é que as algas são tantas que retiram os nutrientes da água e não são detectáveis na análise. Já agora, como é o sistema de filtragem? O que se vê no topo da "ilha" é a saída para a sump? Qd faz TPA, a água que retira é de que nível do aqua (superfície ou fundo)? 

cumps

----------


## Paulo Pacheco

Aconselho-te a fazer o seguinte:
Mune-te de uns 40 lts de agua para fazeres uma muda.
Manualmente, retira o maximo de filamentos dessas algas. Tenta faze-lo umas 2 a 3 horas antes do fim ciclo de luz.
Nos seguintes 3 dias desactiva a iluminação :Cool: . 
Os restantes habitantes nada sofrerão, garanto-te! :SbOk3: 
Verás significativas melhoras.
Entrtanto, vê lá se tens mais de 10 h de luz, não deves! :Coradoeolhos: 
Dá noticias!!!
 :Vitoria:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Recomendo os Burriés. Há coisa de duas semanas fui colectar água e já havia os ditos nas rochas. Trouxe uns 8 e desde aí já começaram a desbastar essas algas. Se necessário, colocá-los directamente em cima das algas para eles irem direito ao trabalho.  :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
O escumador estava cheio desses casulos, limpei tudo! :Icon Cry:  Ainda andam alguns pelo aquario..  :Smile: 
Em cima da ilha só tem um vaso que é usado nas plantas de agua doce, é só para não passar nada pra sump que não deva..
vou mudar o aquario de sitio esta semana, já tenho quem fique com os vivos durante uma semanita, (um grande obrigado a Arca de Noé de Viana do Castelo), essa semana vai ficar sem iluminação, vou usar 70% da agua do aquario e meter 30 de agua nova, vamos lá ver no que dá...
Já agora, quais são os burriés? alguem pode por uma foto? já procurei e aparecem montes de fotos diferentes!
E se não for chatear muito, vou ter de mexer com a areia, será melhor tirar e lavar ou manter no aquario com um fundinho de agua durante a mudança?
Grande abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas!
> E se não for chatear muito, vou ter de mexer com a areia, será melhor tirar e lavar ou manter no aquario com um fundinho de agua durante a mudança?
> Grande abraço



 :Olá:  Marcos

 :yb668:  mexas na cama...pois è pior a imenda que o soneto  :Coradoeolhos: 
Lembra-te que ao mexer-lhe...matas e irradicas todas as bactérias nitrificadoras que contém  :Prabaixo: 
Assim...1º colectas a àgua e só depois despejas o àqua sem deixar a cama seca...e imediactamente começas a enchê-lo.
Já manipulei nestes ùltimos 28 anos ene vezes no meu àqua e nunca substitui ou mexi na cama.
Um abraço.

Jorge Neves

____________________________


O meu àqua:ÀquaNeves - aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM

----------


## Paulo Pacheco

> Boas!
> O escumador estava cheio desses casulos, limpei tudo! Ainda andam alguns pelo aquario.. 
> Em cima da ilha só tem um vaso que é usado nas plantas de agua doce, é só para não passar nada pra sump que não deva..
> vou mudar o aquario de sitio esta semana, já tenho quem fique com os vivos durante uma semanita, (um grande obrigado a Arca de Noé de Viana do Castelo), essa semana vai ficar sem iluminação, vou usar 70% da agua do aquario e meter 30 de agua nova, vamos lá ver no que dá...
> Já agora, quais são os burriés? alguem pode por uma foto? já procurei e aparecem montes de fotos diferentes!
> E se não for chatear muito, vou ter de mexer com a areia, será melhor tirar e lavar ou manter no aquario com um fundinho de agua durante a mudança?
> Grande abraço


Seria uma asneira das grossas mexeres nessa areia.
Transporta o aqua com agua à altura da propria areia!
 :SbOk2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Os burriés são como estes...
http://web.educom.pt/avencas/images/caract73.jpg
os que encontrei nas rochas são iguais aqueles com riscas violetas/brancas

----------


## Marcos Martins

Ora viva,
Acho que as algas decidiram ir embora, o melhor é que, não fiz nada de nada...
Aqui à um mês decidi mudar o aquário de sitio, para ficar embutido na parede e dar para a sala e corredor, marreta na mão e toca a rebentar parede, depois achei que já que estava com a marreta na mão podia mandar mais umas paredes abaixo que estavam a mais, então fiquei com uma sala/cozinha com aquário, o pior é que o tempo não é muito, só tenho os domingos livres, e então as obras arrastaram até agora (e ainda não acabaram), com isso tudo, o aquário ainda está no sitio e ficou um bocado abandonado, só limpava escumador e repunha a agua, qual o meu espanto quando reparo que o tubo que desce para a sump entupia constantemente, com algas claro.. fui limpando, limpando, até reparar que estava a ficar mais branquinho, fui fazendo testes, nitritos nitratos e amónia e tudo a zeros...
Acho que desistiram mesmo da vida!!  :SbSourire: 
a anémona é que passou de pequenita e branquinha para grandalhona e castanha com pontas esverdeadas.. que será??

PS: este domingo devo fazer a mudança, vamos lá ver como corre!!
Abraço a todos

----------


## JoaoVitorino

Boas 

Para ser sincero não li o restantes comentários, não tenho muita paciencia, sou sincero! 

Eu tive o meu aquário montado em casa dos meus pais durante 2 anos, e sempre tive problemas com algas! Aliás antes de ter salgado tive outros aquários de agua doce e foi o mesmo problema! 

Osmose, UV, Equipa de limpeza, filtro de fosfatos que durou uma semana, tudo mas mesmo tudo fiz para acabar com a praga, resultado desisti e cheguei a uma conclusão! Errado ou não é a conclusão que eu chego pela experiencia que tive. 

Problema = Agua do Poço, é verdade. A conclusão que chego é que a agua sai da torneira optima, mas quando posta em circulação "liberta qq coisa", algum gás, que alimenta e de que maneira as algas, principalmente essas filamentosas! 

Agora vou montar novamente o aquário e vou fazer agua apenas com água da companhia! E outra coisa, vai ficar meses a maturar antes que coloque qq coisa lá dentro!

Abraço

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas, 
pois, isso é estranho, mas o salgado pode usar apenas agua do mar, ai nem poço nem companhia entravam ao barulho e já tirava as duvidas.
o estranho é que a osmose devia purificar a agua, seja ela do poço ou da companhia... 
não meter logo vivos é muito importante, isso deve ser mesmo evitado.
Abraço

----------


## Marcos Martins

Entao, ninguem comenta o sucedido? 
Alguem me sabe dizer o porque da anemona estar com aquela cor?

Eu sei que não respeitei o que me disseram para fazer, mas isso foi só porque não tive tempo, e estava a planear começar o "tratamento" quando mudasse de sitio  :Smile:  
não se zanguem muito, o importante é que parece estar no bom caminho!  :SbSourire: 

Abraço a todos

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

> Entao, ninguem comenta o sucedido? 
> Alguem me sabe dizer o porque da anemona estar com aquela cor?
> 
> Eu sei que não respeitei o que me disseram para fazer, mas isso foi só porque não tive tempo, e estava a planear começar o "tratamento" quando mudasse de sitio  
> não se zanguem muito, o importante é que parece estar no bom caminho! 
> 
> Abraço a todos


Boas Marcos.
Parece que a coisa se está a endireitar :SbOk: .
Podes pensar que não, mas que o facto que não teres mexido demasiado no aquário levou a uma certa estabilidade e equilibrio.
Quanto ás algas ....criaram o seu proprio calvário....consumiram o que quer que fosse que existia na agua, prolifraram, e agora está-se a acabar a paparoca. E o que resta ja não dá para todas.
É natural que elas não desapareçam por completo para já, mas com o tempo elas acabaram por desaparecer.
Não sei se chegas-te a comprar uns turbos, mas caso não, então agora era bom atacares o resto que ficou.
Como vêz, estabilidade é a chave.
Em relação á anemona, julgo que o declinio de nutrientes melhorou significamente a qualidade da água, o que fez com que ela respondesse positivamente, aumentando de tamanho a apresentando melhores cores.
Agora vê lá se quando tiveres mais tempo disponivel, se não estragas tudo. :Coradoeolhos: 
Um abraço.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Entao, ninguem comenta o sucedido? 
> Alguem me sabe dizer o porque da anemona estar com aquela cor?
> 
> Eu sei que não respeitei o que me disseram para fazer, mas isso foi só porque não tive tempo, e estava a planear começar o "tratamento" quando mudasse de sitio  
> não se zanguem muito, o importante é que parece estar no bom caminho! 
> 
> Abraço a todos


 :Olá: Marcos
A anémona está a ficar com aquela cor porque é a cor original dela,muitos negociantes branqueiam-nas para ficarem com cores mais vendáveis.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas
Porreiro, sendo assim está tudo a andar bem, ela está enorme, na foto  estava retraida porque estava a mamar um camarão! hehe
amanha vou fazer a mudança... espero que corra tudo como previsto...
Abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas, esse aquário está com um potencial altamente  :SbOk:  Mais um pouco de tempo e com a coralina a aparecer em força vai ficar deslumbrante  :SbOk3:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Olá,
depois de me deitar as 7 da manhã durante dois dias seguidos e ter de trabalhar as 9  :Coradoeolhos: 
aqui fica o resultado do meu trabalho..  :SbSourire2: 

*O que era*



*O que é*







*Maquinaria para a mudança*


e um pequeno truque, isto não se deve fazer  :yb665: 
como não tinha bidons suficientes para a muda, comprei 4 num hiper de bricolage e devolvi no dia seguinte, bendita lei que obriga a devolver o dinheiro  :yb665: 


Que tal? acho que ficou melhor... 
na mudança usei exactamente a mesma rocha, areia, e agua, não levantei a areia e hoje fiz uma muda de 80 litros.
a amónia ontem subiu um pouquito, muito perto do zero, hoje já está a zero, nitritos e nitratos mantiveram-se a zero, será que vai destabilizar?
quero por mais peixinhos :SbSourire:  já os tenho reservado na arca de Noé a uns meses!! hehe Ainda bem que são pacientes  :SbOk2:

----------


## Marcos Martins

*Olá,
Já que estás a ler este topico aproveita e deixa um comentario*  :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Marcos.

O aquário está com melhor aspecto. Parece-me, no entanto, que tens pouca circulação.

Quais são as dimensões do do aquário?

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Hoje fiz testes, mais uma vez tudo a zeros.. o escumador trabalha bem, limpo de dois em dois dias, mais coisa menos coisa, parece que na sexta já vem a minha salária, a ver se come os restinhos de algas que por lá andam.

Olá Passos, pois tenho sexta devo comprar mais... só tenho uma bomba da boyu a funcionar, a outra é sun sun e por algum motivo estava a electrocutar a agua :Admirado: 
a bomba de retorno é que é muito forte, só ela faz a agua circular bastante! até tenho de ter aquela pilinha (que já está mais pequenita) na saída do tubo caso contrario faz uma corrente enorme a superfície e molha tudo.. 
O aquário tem 120x55x50
brevemente vou montar um de 240x70x55 mas vai ficar com ciclideos uns tempos.. deixo a sump preparada para levar um ou dois escumadores e quando for rico mudo para salgado!  :SbSourire: 

Já agora, uma salaria fascinatus e um yellow watchman goby não vão implicar um com o outro??

Abraço

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá Passos, pois tenho sexta devo comprar mais... só tenho uma bomba da boyu a funcionar, a outra é sun sun e por algum motivo estava a electrocutar a agua
> Já agora, uma salaria fascinatus e um yellow watchman goby não vão implicar um com o outro??
> 
> Abraço


Boas, Marcos.

O mau das SunSun é a fraca qualidade do revestimento do cabo eléctrico que acaba por endurecer e escarnar. Já me aconteceu isso. Agora estou a ponderar adquirir material de primeira qualidade da Tunze.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas!
> 
> 
> Já agora, uma salaria fascinatus e um yellow watchman goby não vão implicar um com o outro??
> 
> Abraço


Compra primeiro o gobi e depois a salaria.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Será que as tunze valem o que custam? eu não me importo de pagar desde que ache que vale, o material da boyu, muita gente não gosta, por ser barato acham que é mau, eu pessoalmente nunca tive problemas, funciona tudo na perfeição e o preço é mais "justo",
não sei, vou estudar bem isso...

O goby já lá anda, é um goby de guerra, resistiu a tudo entrou no aquario quando não devia, duas semanas depois de o ter montado... Ainda lá anda e com muito bom aspecto  :SbSourire: 
Eu perguntei porque, quando mudei o aquario os laterais como estão tapados fazem espelho, então o goby via o "outro" goby no espelho e andou um dia maluco, até areia apanhava no chão e cuspia para o vidro heheh depois lá acalmou, a salaria está na loja com mais algumas e de vez em quando andam as turras, por isso pensei que podia dar combate!! vamos lá ver se não!
Abraço

----------


## Marcos Martins

heheheh
eu não tinha reparado, mas na ultima foto que meti do aquario dá para ver o goby a tentar comer o "outro"

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas, tenho os seguintes peixes para entrar no aquario:

chaetodermis pencilligerus
lactoria cornuta
hepatus
salaria fascinatus

Qual será a melhor ordem para entrarem no aquario?

Já lá tenho 2 palhaços e um yellow watchman goby

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Marcos.

Reparei agora nas fotografias, do aquário no primeiro local, que havia luz do sol a incidir directamente. 

Nunca deve contecer isso, porque é um bom meio para o aparecimento de algas.

Pode apanhar luz natural, mas de uma forma indirecta.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Olá Passos,
no primeiro sitio incidia directamente mas só sem as cortinas e com o estor aberto, o engraçado é que as algas começaram a desaparecer quando comecei as obras e foi ai que tirei as cortinas!!!
 Já li monte de pessoas a defender que deve apanhar sol directo e outras que dizem exactamente o contrario!!!
Cada vez mais que me convenço do seguinte, cada caso é um caso..
Mas agora onde está já não apanha luz do sol! :SbOk: 

E o resto do pessoal tambem podia participar aqui neste topico!!
Será que preciso de cunhas aqui tambem?! heheheh
Vá lá, não podem ser sempre os mesmos a responder a tudo!  :SbOk2: 

Então qual acham que será a melhor ordem para adicionar os peixinhos?!
Abraço

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Então qual acham que será a melhor ordem para adicionar os peixinhos?!
> Abraço


Marcos.

Vamos por partes:

*Lactoria cornuta* - é um peixe engraçado, mas pode libertar toxinas para o aquário, quando sujeito a stress;

*Paracanthurus hepatus*, _Chaetodermis Pencilligerus_ e _Salarias fasciatus_ podes introduzir todos ao mesmo tempo.

Cuidado que o Chaetodermis Pencilligerus gosta de comer xénias (depende do indivíduo).

----------


## José R Santos

Boas,

Atenção ao Paracanthurus Hepatus, o meu chegou ao áqua com exactamente 5cm (era uma gracinha). Passados 4 anos está com 20cm, bem gordo e é uma máquina de comer.

Socialmente quase não implica com peixes que entraram depois dele, a única condição é que não ocupem o lugar onde ele dorme desde sempre.
É verdade e tem uma tara por termóstatos, já partiu 4 ou 5, o que vale é que aquilo tem um sistema de segurança qualquer que nunca deu curto-circuito.

Quanto às algas o único que deu um verdadeiro desbaste e que as mantém completamente controladas, é o Leucosternon que além de as comer arranca-as. O Centropyge Potteri e o Pomacanthus Xanthometopon também comem qualquer coisa, mas não tem comparação.

José António Santos

----------


## Marcos Martins

boas,
quanto ao lactoria já li bastante sobre ele, de facto é um peixe a ponderar bem, mas não resisti.. tive de o comprar, agora é tentar que se mantenha bem.. vamos lá ver.

Uma coisa muito importante que me esqueci de mencionar é que não vou ter corais, portanto estou a vontade quanto aos peixes que não são reef safe..

Agora noto é o reaparecimento de diatomáceas  no areão.. foi o que antecedeu as algas, será que vou ter outro boom de algas como da primeira vez??
espero que não!

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas,
> 
> É verdade e tem uma tara por termóstatos, já partiu 4 ou 5, o que vale é que aquilo tem um sistema de segurança qualquer que nunca deu curto-circuito.
> 
> José António Santos


Por que é que não compras uma protecção ou um inquebrável,qualquer dia tens um desgosto.

----------


## AlexandreLeite

Boas, 

Tenho tambem o meu aquario montado á pouco tempo (3 meses +/-)... ainda nao tive grande problema com algas! Apareceram me algumas algas numa das rochas e davam sinais de crescimento... Limitei me a pegar numa bacia com agua do aqua e meti a rocha la dentro, depois escovei a rocha até nao existirem mais algas e por fim passei a rocha por agua que retirei do aquario para fazer a TPA...Até agora todas as rochas continua limpinhas de algas e vejo alga coralina a expandir!

Apenas vejo algumas algas muito pequeninas a nascer dos vidros traseiro e lateral direito (os que nao sao limpos)...o que faço para acabar com elas? a equima de impeza mantem se apenas nas rochas e cama...

O Aquario foi montado com rocha maturada que esteve  apenas 4 horas fora de agua e ao fim de 3 semanas +/- tinha os parametros da agua dentro dos limites aceitaveis e recomendaveis pela JBL...



Quanto ao projecto em particular gosto muito, principalmente da localizaçao do aquario e a forma como se enquadra na casa...tornando se parte da decoraçao em mais do que apenas uma divisao!

Parabéns!

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas, nos vidros faz como eu limpa a mão com um raspador, há em qualquer loja de animais, ou então compra uma salaria, elas andam sempre aos "beijinhos" aos vidros :SbOk: 

O facto de ter usado essa rocha foi uma mais valia, mas as algas podem aparecer a qualquer altura, é preciso manter a rotina das TPA e manter o aquario saudavel..
Como sou novo nisto fiquei um pouco assustado, mas agora vejo que não é muito complicado que elas desapareçam! E que tudo se resolve com calma, muita calma...

O sitio onde o aquario está vejo da cozinha, sala, corredor, escadas tando do piso 1 como do 0 como do -1, está num sitio muito poerreiro,  :SbSourire19:  esta semana veem o pessoal do pladur e o carpinteiro, depois é que vai ficar como deve de ser!!  :SbSourire: 

Abraço

----------


## AlexandreLeite

Vai  ficar tudo á maneira! Desejo te boa sorte no teu projecto, vou acompanhando...

Abraço

----------


## vasco.gomes

Pelas fotos que observei o escumador parece ser extremamente fraquinho e provavelmente é um dos grandes responsaveis para essas algas.

Eu apostaria num escumador a sério e não um de brincar antes de fazer o que quer que seja:

----------

